# Use of diagnosis e11.8 and e11.9



## donnagullikson (Jul 11, 2017)

Can I use the diagnosis of E11.8 when the patient's documentation states they have DVT of popliteal, hypertension, diabetes, smoking?  Do I use E11.8 since the patient has complications or E11.9.  I guess what I'm asking is when would I use E11.8 and E11.9?

Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 11, 2017)

You would use E11.8 when the diagnosis documented is listed in the alpha under key word diabetes then with and then it states E11.8. Or the provider specifically links a diagnosis to the diabetes and there is no specific diabetes complaint cation code for the pairing.


----------

